# Gettin' me some 122 Lovin'



## 480sparky (May 18, 2015)

8 Rolls of vintage 122 film rolled into the mailbox today!


----------



## bribrius (May 18, 2015)

i wouldn't know where to send it to get developed.....


----------



## dxqcanada (May 18, 2015)

That's what's the wash/darkroom is for.


----------



## 480sparky (May 18, 2015)

bribrius said:


> i wouldn't know where to send it to get developed.....



My darkroom.


----------



## bribrius (May 18, 2015)

dxqcanada said:


> That's what's the wash/darkroom is for.


i don't have one of those, but i want to shoot large format.


----------



## bribrius (May 18, 2015)

480sparky said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > i wouldn't know where to send it to get developed.....
> ...


Already looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## 480sparky (May 18, 2015)

bribrius said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > bribrius said:
> ...



For what?  How to develop it?  Easy-peasy!


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 18, 2015)

Oooooh!


----------



## annamaria (May 19, 2015)

Show us how it's done


----------



## 480sparky (May 19, 2015)

annamaria said:


> Show us how it's done



How what is done?


----------



## annamaria (May 19, 2015)

480sparky said:


> annamaria said:
> 
> 
> > Show us how it's done
> ...



Developing in the darkroom.


----------



## 480sparky (May 19, 2015)

annamaria said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > annamaria said:
> ...



Develop like any other roll film.  There's a billion how-to's on YouTube.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 19, 2015)

That's the problem sometimes, too many choices show up in a search and most of them aren't any good anyway.

Someone on here (Terri I think) suggested the book on B&W photography by Horenstein. I think that might be the one that covers darkroom work. Maybe try sending her a PM.

If you have a chance to take a class I think it helps to have someone show you, and you learn good procedures that way. I didn't find it hard, it was a matter of learning what to do.


----------



## annamaria (May 19, 2015)

480sparky said:


> annamaria said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



Ah yes good old utube


----------

